# free shuttle between the V.B. Oceanfront and Williamsburg {CANCELLED?}



## Brett (May 27, 2006)

http://home.hamptonroads.com/stories/story.cfm?story=105100&ran=239716

The Virginian-Pilot
© May 27, 2006

Starting Monday, the Virginia Department of Transportation will offer a free shuttle - The Boomerang - between the Virginia Beach Oceanfront and Williamsburg.

The shuttle will depart from 24th Street and Atlantic Avenue each morning, with one bus traveling to Busch Gardens and another to Colonial Williamsburg , and return to Virginia Beach.

For a schedule, visit www.i64info.com or call (757) 925-1515 to have one mailed to you.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 27, 2006)

*Re: free shuttle between the Virginia Beach Oceanfront and Williamsburg*



			
				Brett said:
			
		

> http://home.hamptonroads.com/stories/story.cfm?story=105100&ran=239716
> 
> The Virginian-Pilot
> © May 27, 2006
> ...




WOW!  That is a very big deal!  Too bad it doesn't appear to work in the opposite direction (from Wmsburg in the AM to back from VABeach in the PM).

Yvonne


----------



## SBK (May 27, 2006)

*Re: free shuttle between the Virginia Beach Oceanfront and Williamsburg*

It does go from Williamsburg to Virginia Beach -- check out the schedule at the link.

Now if VDOT would only give us a shuttle around the Wilson Bridge Construction


----------



## wuv pooh (May 27, 2006)

*Re: free shuttle between the Virginia Beach Oceanfront and Williamsburg*



			
				SBK said:
			
		

> Now if VDOT would only give us a shuttle around the Wilson Bridge Construction



Your concerns have been heard!:

The new span (outer loop from VA to MD) of the WW Bridge will be opening the weekend of 15th of June. 

The inner loop will be opening in the middle of July 06.  

Those 2 weekends will be a good time to avoid the area.  The traffic backups will be horrible! 

See the website for more details.  http://www.wilsonbridge.com/index.htm

It's been a *L O N G* time getting the bridge done but happy days traveling are coming soon!:whoopie:


----------



## Noelle (May 28, 2006)

*Re: more info*

http://www.virginiadot.org/projects/I-64/shuttle/

I'm a little slow and couldn't find The Boormerang shuttle information on the i64info link, but did find the link above to have all the schedule and faq information in an easy to navigate format..... Noelle


----------



## iluvwdw (May 29, 2006)

*Re: more info*



			
				Noelle said:
			
		

> http://www.virginiadot.org/projects/I-64/shuttle/
> 
> I'm a little slow and couldn't find The Boormerang shuttle information on the i64info link, but did find the link above to have all the schedule and faq information in an easy to navigate format..... Noelle



Thanks so much for this!  I am taking my first trip to Williamsburg, VA in July and we might want to check out VA Beach while we are there.  Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## Sandy (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: free shuttle between the Virginia Beach Oceanfront and Williamsburg*

This is great news.  AND FREE TOO.  I imagine that this will increase the value of the summer timeshares in Williamsburg since folks can catch a free shuttle to the beach with a return. I know I would rather catch this than drive!


----------



## happybaby (May 30, 2007)

Brett said:


> http://home.hamptonroads.com/stories/story.cfm?story=105100&ran=239716
> 
> The Virginian-Pilot
> © May 27, 2006
> ...



With the price of gas and the traffic I thought this would be good for my son in law for his day trip to Bush Gardens Williamsburg, but I found out they are not doing the shuttle this year.  They said they did not have enough people last year, so they stopped it


----------

